# Caribe and red



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Just some shot of my piranha.
The plant are not at their best, the pygo love to destroy them








Hope you like them.
Chouin

Here some shot of my other tank:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84230


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow nice looking fish


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice fish.

how many watts do you have on that tank? i want to try some vals.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great looking tank


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Loving your caribe .. great colours on those guys







really nice contrast shot of the caribe and rbp fighting, so much lighter than the rbp


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful cariba and nice setup.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

great Cariba, about the same size as mine.. I wish mine were as nice to eachother


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank everyone.
I have 2x40watt on my tank.
I have try 4x40watt two year ago, but my water turn green, it was ery nice








I think that you can't see it in the pic, but my red only have one eye.
Chouin


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very healthy looking fish.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

nice, looks like all fines are in place. You must be feeding them well. Good job man.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

great pics!!!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

sweet u just gave me an idea for my 75 thx man


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s good


----------

